# STL slot car show



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Coming up this Sunday. I'll be there.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

I recall going to a model/die cast show in Kirkwood, MO in the early '80's - is this a continuation of this event?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

pjedsel said:


> I recall going to a model/die cast show in Kirkwood, MO in the early '80's - is this a continuation of this event?


Yes


----------

